# Thinking on the coming winter..



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

So it was a bright, sunny day, but the wind had a bit of a bite to it.
It felt like Fall... in July.
I took advantage of the breezes after work to weedeat and it felt even more like Fall as the sun lowered and it is a bit chilly outside now.

And I have noticed that, shocking, my dog has started putting ON fur.

I looked at the forecast for the next 10 days and we aren't making it out of the 80's, the low 80's and the nights are around 60*.

This all prompted me to take a look at the long term predictions.
Yipe!

Though they are predicting we will have some warm days early on in the winter, we will have some bitter cold and a bit more snow than normal.

I just hope it waits a little bit.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

did you get the high wind last night and most of today?it blew so hard it actually blew a belle pepper off plant that was about as big as my hand.

it didnt get past 77f here today and the air is very cool.tonight is going to be nippy.its strange after it being so hot and super dry for weeks now.

where do you get ya long term forecast?

i am a bit worried about coming winter storms and heavy snows.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Last night was full of MASSIVE storms and some of the most intense lightning I have ever seen.
We actually prepared the 'sanctuary' for habitation if needs be. (our house is weird and old. The 'sanctuary is what used to be a hallway. It is this strange large closet between the dining room and the boy's room. Every.single.room has at least 2 doors, most 3, some 4 and the kitchen has 5)
Anyhoo, the second round of storms they were calling for in the wee hours petered out and we didn't need to bury ourselves under the mattresses.

But this morning there were trees down everywhere. Big trees, small trees and limbs and leaves all over the place.

And I looked at this, and then found my area in the links a bit lower down. It is pretty detailed stuff, which is nice. I am not a fan of hemming and hawing. Just tell me alright already.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

The two week forecast for us this summer is below normal temps, which we are having now and above normal precip. I don't know whether to worry or be happy, I hate the heat but a bitter winter isn't fun either. We had that at the beginning of the year! It is extending my growing season a bit.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been obsessed with the thought of firewood for about 10 days now.
It doesn't do me any good to obsess.
We don't do the firewood thing until all of the poison ivy and wisteria is long dead.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We've had hot weather the last week, in the high 80s up to 95 with humidity, but I noticed this week my rabbits are shedding and putting on new fur. Strange! They don't usually do that until it's really fall. Chickenista and I only live an hour away from each other (she's North of me), but her weather is always drier and cooler than mine. The garden also has a tired, dying feel to it, more like late August/early September.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

Upper 90's and breaking 100 here in north central Washington. Too hot for me. Waiting for fall.


----------



## dolfan (Aug 3, 2013)

chickenista said:


> So it was a bright, sunny day, but the wind had a bit of a bite to it.
> It felt like Fall... in July.
> I took advantage of the breezes after work to weedeat and it felt even more like Fall as the sun lowered and it is a bit chilly outside now.
> 
> ...


I live in NC (north part)also and today is like the way you said. I have heard this winter can be/will be cold and snow like in 2010. On facebook i have a guy who does the weather and he is pretty much right. He said we would get that big snow last year way before other said anything about snow. I have 2 cats outside and all summer long they had shed. I can used my hands as a brush and get hair and then use a brush. A lot of hair


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

This cool July has really messed with my internal clock. I was out the other day, contemplating winterizing waterers & equipment. I'm usually thinking about how cold the watermelon in the fridge is this time of year, instead.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

We are about 15* below normal here. Tonight supposed to ne 49*. July in Indiana usually sees night time lows in high 60s to high 70s
The coming winter has me obsessed. This cool weather is keeping my tomatoes from turning red, I ran out of tomato juice and sauce a couple of months ago. The pantry needs to get stocked.
I still need at least one more cord of firewood before winter hits, though 2-3 more cords wouldn't hurt.
I need to get about 4 dozen more broiler birds ordered, raised and butchered before winter.
The Apple trees around here just don't look to be as loaded as usual, I need to get at least 5 or 6 dozen jars of apples/Apple sauce and butter done.
Yeah, I have been thinking a lot about the up coming winter, and I'm not liking it.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Shoosh! All y'all

I just now got blooms to set on my eggplants and peppers


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Yep, this is the strangest Indiana weather I have seen. My tomatoes are just sitting in the garden doing nothing. Beans are producing, but not like usual. It is good for the broilers I am raising as it isn't so blasted hot for them. Hopefully it will be cool when I butcher. I feel like a little ant getting ready for winter already!


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Last week I was out in the cow pasture and noticed that the blackbirds are flocking together already.

Usually they don't start doing that here until the middle of Aug. To me that always signals that summer is nearing an end.

Around here we "call it" when were making predictions about anything, well sorry but I'm calling it...I think its gonna be another bad winter.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

It feels like 1970's weather again. I'm enjoying the cool weather but the geese are flying crazy like they do in the fall. They're up fighting for position already. I admit that has me somewhat concerned.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

We have had the coolest summer I can remember. One day it got to be 90,maybe. The 1 day I tryed my new "cooling towel". We had awful storms here day before yesterday, 1 inch hail, but not much of it. Yesterday it was 69, I wanted to cuddle up on the sofa and just knit. I am actualy wearing long flannel nightgowns each night. And feel like sewing. Yup, my winter projects are on my mind. Lets hope the winter won't be like the last one was.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah.
Winter projects are on my mind as well.
I have pulled out my yarns, been balling up some skeins and looking to find the perfect pattern for a project I HAVE to get done before Fall.

Usually I cannot touch wool for knitting in the summer, but it is col enough that I can do it.

After work tonight and after dinner... knitting!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I was watching u-tubes of harvesting and using Nettles for fiber, the Woman was wearing a fuzzy Poncho. It's pretty bad when one is lusting after wool ponchos in July.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

From all of the winter predictions I have seen and heard, I am not looking forward to deer season this year. Last year the second week of season was so cold, I couldn't stand to be out more than a few hours. Luckily I hunt just across the street from my house.
Now, had I not gotten anything yet, I might have braved the cold a little longer, but I harvested 3 deer in the first 4 days of season. Hoping for at least that many this year, but hoping i don't suffer frostbite while trying.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

chickenista said:


> And I looked at this, and then found my area in the links a bit lower down. It is pretty detailed stuff, which is nice. I am not a fan of hemming and hawing. Just tell me alright already.


Is the link missing or are my eyes/mind that bad??


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

It's 68 degrees outside this morning. My children are playing outside with jackets on!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Cindy in NY said:


> Is the link missing or are my eyes/mind that bad??


 
http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...look-2014-2015-u-s-winter-forecast?groupid=16

The link didn't link in the first.
Good eye.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

TerriLynn said:


> Last week I was out in the cow pasture and noticed that the blackbirds are flocking together already.
> 
> Usually they don't start doing that here until the middle of Aug. To me that always signals that summer is nearing an end.
> 
> Around here we "call it" when were making predictions about anything, well sorry but I'm calling it...I think its gonna be another bad winter.


Same here, the blackbirds are already flocking up a good 6-8 weeks ahead of normal. This summer has been cooler than normal, so maybe the temps have tricked them? Or, maybe they know something we don't.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> From all of the winter predictions I have seen and heard, I am not looking forward to deer season this year. Last year the second week of season was so cold, I couldn't stand to be out more than a few hours. Luckily I hunt just across the street from my house.
> Now, had I not gotten anything yet, I might have braved the cold a little longer, but I harvested 3 deer in the first 4 days of season. Hoping for at least that many this year, but hoping i don't suffer frostbite while trying.


Can you build a hunting stand? Put a small propane heater in near your feet.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> Same here, the blackbirds are already flocking up a good 6-8 weeks ahead of normal. This summer has been cooler than normal, so maybe the temps have tricked them? Or, maybe they know something we don't.


I haven't noticed the birds. dh feeds them,they sure are eating alot. But I was sitting looking at my tomatoes yesterday-not one single tomato worm. That is unusual.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

7thswan said:


> Can you build a hunting stand? Put a small propane heater in near your feet.


Not sure. I have thought about how nice it would be to have a nice hunting blind, with a small heater and thermos of coffee, but always dismiss the idea.
First off, it isn't my land, and, for as stubborn as this makes me, I tease other guys I know for doing stuff like that.
Build a small heated blind, buy expensive gun equipped with expensive scope, buy the very best under armor, new coveralls, scent block spray, $300 boots, etc, etc. Then lucky if they get one deer.
I guess its just me, and I know its one of those, cut your nose to spite your face deals, but like i said, I'm stubborn.
If winters continue to get colder, I may go back on this attitude.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Not sure. I have thought about how nice it would be to have a nice hunting blind, with a small heater and thermos of coffee, but always dismiss the idea.
> First off, it isn't my land, and, for as stubborn as this makes me, I tease other guys I know for doing stuff like that.
> Build a small heated blind, buy expensive gun equipped with expensive scope, buy the very best under armor, new coveralls, scent block spray, $300 boots, etc, etc. Then lucky if they get one deer.
> I guess its just me, and I know its one of those, cut your nose to spite your face deals, but like i said, I'm stubborn.
> If winters continue to get colder, I may go back on this attitude.


Cheeper to build a blind. Besides,maybe the owner of the land might like having a visable (to humans) blind, it might detur other hunters. Dh finaly had to build one, he can't feel his feet very well as it is just walking. Besides, if you feel like falling asleep, your Buds won't see you and raze you about that!


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Cindy in NY said:


> Is the link missing or are my eyes/mind that bad??


 
Mine must be bad too because I didnt' see one either.


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Here in north Florida we have gotten 4 cold fronts to come all the way through here in July. Now mind you, a cold front for us in the summer lowers our daytime temps to low 90's and night temps to mid 60's with less humidity. The weather guys call it rare to get 1 cold front all the way through in July, much less 4. I know winter is not the same worry to us that it is for the rest of you, but we do get down into the teens almost every year. I'm starting to get concerned about what this winter will be like!

Kitty


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/inde...ast?groupid=16

Here it is again


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm a sliver lining kind of gal....so with this cooler wetter weather I keep reminding myself that some of this drought is breaking. With cooler weather less ground is baking and water is getting back down into the water table. 

But as far as winter goes......I can't think of a year where I have starting thinking about firewood in July! We ran out last year....well, not totally out but we were miserly from Feb on. So after the heating bills we paid I'm wanting to really stock up. We have only one rack empty right now.....but we need to split a bunch of the wood we have already picked up (free dead falls from FIL's land). Once that's split it will take u[ a bunch less space. eed to find a place to order a load from so we can get the splitter in here and do a huge pile all at once. Ideally we will have all 4 racks full, with a nice pile left over on the ground (we have never burned through even 3 racks in a winter.....usually we have 2 racks for "this" year and 1-2 racks of wood seasoning) This year I want 4 ready to go to burn! As of now we have nothing that isn't seasoned....so we might just hit my goal.

I better order our window film, soon, too. We have one 100+ yr old picture window....single pane....north side.....it's amazing how a simple 3M patio size window film makes our living room livable in the winter!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Last week it was cold, today we hit 101--the first time since 2009. It's supposed to be in the 90's or higher for the next 10 days. This heat should be spreading east.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

TerriLynn said:


> Last week I was out in the cow pasture and noticed that the blackbirds are flocking together already.
> 
> Usually they don't start doing that here until the middle of Aug. To me that always signals that summer is nearing an end.
> 
> Around here we "call it" when were making predictions about anything, well sorry but I'm calling it...I think its gonna be another bad winter.


************************************
Have blackbirds and crows big time here yesterday and today! But my ravens are MIA


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I too dont feel right about the weather, and sure am worried about winter, after last winter I am doing stuff to get ready now to make dealing with animals easier. 49 last night, eastern panhandle west va .


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

My feet are cold.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I swear, I saw a maple tree today that had leaves turning orange!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm reading this longing for a cool breeze or whiff of fall! 98 here today, no a/c, still 90 with not a breath of wind. I'm on the porch drenched in sweat. Lightening and big boomers in the distance, hoping it doesn't get close enough to start a close wildfire. 

Wow, I just looked up there's a huge, beautiful rainbow ahead of the storm! I'll stop complaining 

As for winter, ours is supposed to be cold and snowy per the almanac, we could use lots of snowpack for next years water.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

It has actually been warm here in western wa. but when the temps go down in the evening or on that occasional cool day they drop below normal... What I have noticed is the fruit trees are over loaded with fruit this year.... We have all our wood in but hubby has been filling a lot of orders I wouldn't skimp on wood this year if that is what you heat with...


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

I have had to run the AC less than a full week for the whole month of July. However, I've also had only about 1" of rain in the same timeframe. I sure am glad I got the above ground cistern this year, as I'm watering exclusively from it now. Tomatoes are doing well. Peppers are sparse, but HUGE. The largest is bigger than my two fists put together. Pumpkins are starting to turn orange already. Cukes are starting to wither after a big start. 
The best thing's been the low populations of Jap. Beetles. I don't miss them at ALL!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Funny you mentioned pumpkins. I planted a row of those little Jack Be Little pumpkins for the kids, those things are bright Orange already, except for the white ones. I easily have 60-80 of them that could be picked already.
My regular pumpkins are doing well, but I found one last night bigger than a basketball that is orange already, and I have some giant Fat Max pumpkins that are doing very well, 2 are probably pushing 70 pounds already, 6 or 7 that are easily 20+ pounds, and probably a dozen that are 10 pounds or so. And about 3 times a week I cut off any new ones I see, most are baseball sized. And all that from 3 plants.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

48f here last night.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Seems like I spend every summer getting ready for winter!! Growing,weeding, tending to critters, etc. Most of it to process in the late summer into fall for the next year. I have been enjoying the cooler, mostly, temps. Reminds me of a summer about 5-6 years ago. I did not worry about heart worm because it never warmed up enough for the particular breed of mosquito to hatch.

Have to admit we put the push on wood this year. Have most of it done, yippee! Hay is done, in between rain, whew! It does feel like I hould be canning, soon enough though. Fruit isn't as sweet this year as some. I think I am trying to relish each day because I dread winter....today is partly cloudy and breezy, a great day for clothes on the line. Few flies so the animals are enjoying the day


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

It's been in the 70s here during the day and 50s at night. This is very unusual for South-Central Illinois. I can't remember the last time we had a Summer this mild. I've run the a/c/ but mostly through June. Our weatherman said that the last time we had a July this mild we had an early Fall and a hard Winter.
A few weeks ago I started getting this feeling that we should begin laying in firewood. We have to buy ours. So we have gone and gotten 2 truckloads so far and are going to go the next couple weeks and get at least 2-4 more before my son starts back to school.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I have noticed the black birds gathering also...but more important is my Highlands are already getting their winter fur in places.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

48 here as well last night 50 tonight wva


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

7thswan said:


> I haven't noticed the birds. dh feeds them,they sure are eating alot. But I was sitting looking at my tomatoes yesterday-not one single tomato worm. That is unusual.


I haven't seen any yet either.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Forcast said:


> ************************************
> Have blackbirds and crows big time here yesterday and today! But my ravens are MIA


Don't worry, they are jumping around in my pine trees, trying to figure out how to get to my garden. They know they are safe as they are protected here.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It's a whopping *63 outside right now.
And what was a fairly slight chance of rain is a hard, hard downpour and has been for a couple of hours.
Weatherman FAIL.
But I did put on long sleeves. 

This just ain't right.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

We had another downpour last night so bad it woke me. Our fields have been ready to cut for 2 weeks now, but there has not been enough days between to get it dry,so it stands.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Loving the weather here in SW WA - I think we're getting your heat! 90* again today, low humidity and it cools off to the 50's overnight. It reminds me of the 70's, too - specifically 1977 when the drought was so bad that restaurants didn't serve water unless you asked for it. I could finally fill the pool this year, and it's getting a workout every day. I'd be fine with another couple months of sunshine. 

Not looking forward to winter and the return of the rain at all!


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

We are getting inches of rain in Central WI and very chilly nights. My peppers, cukes, and tomatoes are very slow to grow. Lettuce and pea pods are still GROWING! Never have I had any peapods beyond June 30!!

Beans good but ending sooner than I thought it would due to cold. 

My black lab is shedding and adding fur at the same time. 

Ticks are at record levels here as heavy snowpack protected them from the cold.
Praying for cold before snow this time.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Solar Geek said:


> We are getting inches of rain in Central WI and very chilly nights. My peppers, cukes, and tomatoes are very slow to grow. Lettuce and pea pods are still GROWING! Never have I had any peapods beyond June 30!!
> 
> Beans good but ending sooner than I thought it would due to cold.
> 
> ...


Same here. I planted another round of snow peas, they are takeing off. The pole beans, vines about 12 feet long and not one flower.
Dh talking in his sleep-told "Ted" to pile the logs next to the sofa. I guess his subcounsise is working on winter.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I hate to say it but the weather is normal. Now, if we miss that rotten monsoon rain in the next three weeks I would be grateful.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Does the amount of horseflies around have Nything to do with weather predictions? I have seen 1 in the past ten years weve lived here and this summer they are all over the place


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

7thswan said:


> Same here. I planted another round of snow peas, they are takeing off. The pole beans, vines about 12 feet long and not one flower.
> Dh talking in his sleep-told "Ted" to pile the logs next to the sofa. I guess his subcounsise is working on winter.


HaHa! That is funny...glad the dh is getting ahead of things, even if only in his sleep. Western Colorado has had a normal Oven on High dry heat as is usual. I hear the leaf hoppers and other viral problems have wreaked havoc on a lot of the gardens, so production hasn't been so good. I wouldn't know, cause I left my beautiful garden in MO to come here to finish up the move. Can't wait to get back!


----------

